# Foaling 2020...



## chandab (Jun 6, 2020)

Nasty weather last night, put out our power after midnight, and...
a tiny smoky black filly came out too. Bonny had the tiniest little smoky black filly. And, as far as I could see not a stitch of white on her, and looks to be dark eyes, not even baby blues, but with the wind, I just got her in the barn and left them for more bonding time out of the wind (windy and only about 55 above this morning). [I'll have to do the math, but I think this puts her at 320 days at the most.]
I haven't put up my 2020 foaling stats here this year. This is actually my second foal of the season, but the first came too early, about 3 weeks ago.
I have one or two more to go. Pictures later.


----------



## Taz (Jun 6, 2020)

Congratulations!! Can't wait for pictures


----------



## chandab (Jun 6, 2020)

They aren't great, as the little barn doesn't have power, and it's overcast and windy today, but here are a few dark pictures.


----------



## Taz (Jun 6, 2020)

Oh she's gorgeous!!!!! So tiny


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Jun 6, 2020)

Awww! Dished head and nice length of neck! Look forward to seeing her after the Unfolding.


----------



## chandab (Jun 6, 2020)

Thank you. She's cute; and such a change from her full-siblings: first there was a smoky silver black colt, then a silver buckskin filly, now a smoky black. 
She's not quite as upright as her brother was, but a bit more upright than her sister. Such a nasty day to be born on, just windy now, but she may have already been through a rain/hail storm, or she came right after it was over, cause she was dry when I found her first thing this morning.


----------



## chandab (Jun 6, 2020)

Ok, used a foaling date calculator, and from earliest turn out she is 313 days. From the day I saw Topper pursuing her she is only 306 days.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 6, 2020)

Aww so cute and fragile looking!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Jun 6, 2020)

What's the Old Horseman's Saying? Look at them at 3 days, 3 months, and then 3 years?


----------



## Kristin (Jun 7, 2020)

Beautiful little girl!!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 7, 2020)

What a little beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jun 8, 2020)

ADORABLE!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## chandab (Jun 14, 2020)

A couple pictures of Rain from today, she's 8 days old. We've had icky weather, so they've mostly been in the stall this past week.


----------



## Taz (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## chandab (Jun 17, 2020)

And, Tana foaled last night, looks like she has a mini-me colt, as he appears to be the same color as she is: 
I didn't think it was any more chilly this morning then when Bonny foaled, but this little guy was shivery, so I blanketed him (forgot I had the camera with me, until after I blanketed).


----------



## Jodie (Jun 17, 2020)

So adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Taz (Jun 17, 2020)

Congratulations!! He's adorable!!!!!!


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 17, 2020)

Awww, so cute! Congrats! What's your secret for actually having the babies? I think @Taz, @Pitter Patter, and @Kristin need to know.....


----------



## Kristin (Jun 17, 2020)

I agree MerMaeve!! We need help!!


----------



## chandab (Jun 17, 2020)

Well, I kind of knew when they were bred, since they've been here for their whole lives, and even though I pasture bred, I only turned the stallion out for one month wit the girls. We did lose one, she came too early to be viable; and we have one maybe to go, she doesn't look pregnant, but if she took the last day out with the stallion, I still have several weeks of mare stare to go.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 17, 2020)

chandab said:


> And, Tana foaled last night, looks like she has a mini-me colt, as he appears to be the same color as she is:
> I didn't think it was any more chilly this morning then when Bonny foaled, but this little guy was shivery, so I blanketed him (forgot I had the camera with me, until after I blanketed).


Congratulations! So Sweet!


----------



## chandab (Jun 17, 2020)

At most, Tana was 324 days in foal, and that was from first day turned out. I did not see him pursue her, either at all or till late in the turn out time (that I did not keep much record on). [Her maiden foaling was 307 days, and was from hand breeding, so I know that time frame.]


----------

